# Looking for billet pro shifter..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone Im looking to buy a billet pro shifter for my 06 gto. Does anyone know where I can get one at a good price? The part number is BPPON-SHI/01. I contacted JHP and they said they werent going to carry it anymore and Im not sure if I can trust billets website. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea me too ive been looking for one for a few months now, i also contacted jhp and they told me it was on back order, 5-6 weeks i just contacted them about 2-3 weeks ago....
i also am not sure if i can trust billet website although they show it available..


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that guys!

I'm glad I got mine last fall.

But SOMEONE has to carry them if Billet is still making them?


----------



## thedigitel (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to sell the one I have.. bought the car with it and I am wanting something less stiff. Should be available in a few weeks.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

let me know how much ill def buy it!!!

i got dibs


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bad_Goat06 said:


> let me know how much ill def buy it!!!
> 
> i got dibs


How about a little thread etiquitte? How can you call dibs? You jacked lasoya113's thread.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

actually i posted this same thread over a month ago, but of course its up to the seller...


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just to keep the peace, 

thedigitel: if lasoya113 is not interested or doesnt buy from you, i gladly will ...


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ill buy it when your ready to sell it.


----------

